# The Dunwich Horror



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If anyone here is a big Lovecraft fan like I am, then check out this trailer for the upcoming remake. It looks pretty damn good, and a far sight better than the original 70's atrocity based on the same story:

http://www.dreadcentral.com/story/darkest-evil-becomes-dunwich-first-trailer


----------

